# Hunting crews



## rsetty (Dec 5, 2006)

Does your hunting crew have a team name? As we get ready for the season let's see who's out there and hear some interesting team names....along with any sayings that go along with them.

This is an example a co-workers crew uses.
Ex. Team Redeye "Guns, Ducks, Bucks & Trucks" 
[/u]


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Team names are dumb. :lol:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

No team name... If any hunting decal graces my buddies trailer, i'm thinking its going to say "Shoot em in the face!" Just a saying I and some friends have been using since we got addicted to hunting.


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Team names are dumb. :lol:


Yes they are.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

We are Team870

our motto is......"we might not always shoot as many birds as you, but i bet we get laid more!"

hahahaha


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> we might not always shoot as many birds as you, but i bet we get laid more!"


But by yourself doesn't count. :lol:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I wanna join "team nobody" with headshot.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

headshot said:


> > we might not always shoot as many birds as you, but i bet we get laid more!"
> 
> 
> But by yourself doesn't count. :lol:


I was gonna say circle jerks dont count.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

We are the POWER RANGERS
IM YELLOW :jammin: 
we all power up to make super ranger Bob


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

Waterfowl "crew" names or team names kind of remind me of the movie dogeball for some reason.

We just need Ben Stiller cast as the pit boss.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

UNIVERSITY?????

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Close Enough 
booooyaaaa


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

That's about it. Hopefully you're under 20 if have a "crew" name.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

averyghg! Where you been buddy? Did you get grounded from the computer all summer or what's the deal?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My ground goofs around with this kind a thing all the time.....

One we came up with and fun with while the birds are not flying is....

Tactical Waterfowl Attack Team.....You can figure out the abrevation for it. Also you can imagine some of the sayings with it. It helps pass the time.
:wink: :beer:

Some of the things we come up with I can not put down on this site. I am sure most can use there imaginations.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

There used to be a bunch of them back in Grand Forks when I was in college.
My favorite was 'Trouble in the Stubble' or **** for short! :lol:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

University, I for one will not be labeled a fricken power ranger, lmao. But yeah hatchetman, thats a pretty close picture to what he looks like. If you could photoshop in a camo hat with a duck call in his mouth, I think its a dead ringer, lmao. :bartime:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> averyghg! Where you been buddy? Did you get grounded from the computer all summer or what's the deal?


Yeah, mom took away my computer privelages for the summer because all the porn i was going on!!!!! it was worth it though!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

averyghg said:


> > averyghg! Where you been buddy? Did you get grounded from the computer all summer or what's the deal?
> 
> 
> Yeah, mom took away my computer privelages for the summer because all the porn i was going on!!!!! it was worth it though!!!


Hahaha owned by mommy!!


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

HI!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

universitywaterfowler said:


> We might head out there at like midnight and do some barbecue action.
> Set the dekes up, then pick them up and try out another spread, that kind of thing.


You're different...


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

I am so retarded right now its not even funny.
But I am trying to hold it together because I gotta work tomorrow, floor until 3 then I gotta do cashier training. :******: 
Cashiering is so horrible, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, I wouldn't even use this to torture someone, it is just to cruel.


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

universitywaterfowler I used to work a retail store as head of sporting goods and I do agree that cashiering is the worse position in a store. We used to make the new guys always run em.....

i agree with goosebusters team names are kinda dumb[/code]


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

averyghg said:


> Yeah, mom took away my computer privelages for the summer because all the porn i was going on!!!!! it was worth it though!!!


 :lol: I know your joking, and I may be getting a little too comfortable here, but that reminds me of a veeery awkward conversation I had when I was about 15


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

> I know your joking, and I may be getting a little too comfortable here, but that reminds me of a veeery awkward conversation I had when I was about 15


haha yeah i can totally relate to that, i remember blaming it on my sister though, haha. Im sure my mom believed that my sister was looking at faginas on the internet :lol:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Could I join the Tactical Waterfowl Attack Team??? :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I want to be in the Tactical Waterfowl Attack Team!!


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Tactical Waterfowl Attack Team...............That just rolls right off your tongue! :wink:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

universitywaterfowler said:


> I am so retarded right now its not even funny.
> But I am trying to hold it together because I gotta work tomorrow, floor until 3 then I gotta do cashier training. :ticked:
> Cashiering is so horrible, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone, I wouldn't even use this to torture someone, it is just to cruel.


I worked at Cabela's in EGF for 2 years. Having to work 3 out of 4 weekends sucks! Anyways, at least you are in school so you get your hunting in during the week. I only had classes on Tues and Thurs in the fall.


----------

